

Mathematica on Amazon EC2 - crescendo
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2008/11/mathematica-on-amazon-ec2.html

======
gjm11
Still pretty much vapourware. "November 5, 2008--Wolfram Research announced an
initiative today to develop a cloud computing service for users of their
flagship technical computing software, Mathematica."

(Having said that, I'd expect Wolfram to do this sort of thing pretty well.
Mathematica does stuff at a high enough level that automatic parallelization
at least has a chance, and they've already got some of that for SMP systems in
Mathematica 7. It'll probably need some tuning to make it effective in a
cloud-computing context, where the communication overheads are higher.)

Also not Amazon-specific. "Nimbis Services will enable the Mathematica cloud
service to access many diverse HPC systems, including TOP500 supercomputers
and the Amazon Elastic Compute Cloud."

(Quotations are from the Wolfram announcement linked from the AWS article:
<http://www.wolfram.com/news/cloudcomputing.html> .)

